# Moots Commuter



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Think we'll see this for sale soon or is it just a "see what we can do" bike for show?


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

What would you lock it to?
Beautiful but to expensive to be a commuter in my book.
l like my commuters to be replaceable, so l dont have to worry to much about them if they get stollen.
But if you had the budget go for it.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

You would be surprised how many people have fancy ass commuter bikes. A lot of people have secure places to lock their bike when at work. I built up a moots cross bike with flat bars for a rich gentleman to use as his commuter. It ended up being about a 6500 dollar bike in the end. And yes, I see him ride that bike almost every day.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

what it would be like to have that type of budget?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

carbon13 said:


> what it would be like to have that type of budget?


All it proves is that they can spend that kind of money. It doesn't mean they _have_ the money.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

It'll match my beater, kick-around Ferrari nicley.


----------



## StreamerT10 (Oct 6, 2007)

carbon13 said:


> what it would be like to have that type of budget?


Spending 4-10 years in post-graduate hell, racking up six figures of debt, and not making a dime until you reach 28-30 years of age. Think about what it takes to get there, the early years are less than glamorous.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Com-moot-or?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

mendo said:


> Com-moot-or?


Funny you should say that, I've been thinking about getting a Moo-tour as my next bike and calling it that.


----------

